# ELIZABETH WARREN IS OFFICIALLY LAUNCHING 2020 PRESIDENTIAL EXPLORATORY COMMITTEE



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

The Pow-wow has begun

"America’s middle class is under attack,” Warren said in the announcement video Monday. “How did we get here? Billionaires and big corporations decided they wanted more of the pie. And they enlisted politicians to cut them a bigger slice.”


Maybe Warren can tell us about Bail-ins and how she supports banks in attacking the middle class.

https://dailycaller.com/2018/12/31/warren-exploratory-committee-2020/?utm_medium=push&utm_source=daily_caller&utm_campaign=push


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Pow-wow has begun
> 
> "America’s middle class is under attack,” Warren said in the announcement video Monday. “How did we get here? Billionaires and big corporations decided they wanted more of the pie. And they enlisted politicians to cut them a bigger slice.”
> 
> ...


*That is a Failed Campaign before the exploration starts......*

*She ( Elizabeth Warren ) is the " Yugo " of Politics.....how she gets re-elected is beyond me.*
*But then certain people buy those stupid fake " Vitamin " packs at Convenience stores daily don't they....... *

*Mick Mulvany exposed her massive corruption with the CFPB and how it was used as a*
*Politcal slush fund, yet no charges have been brought forth to date.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Pow-wow has begun
> 
> "America’s middle class is under attack,” Warren said in the announcement video Monday. “How did we get here? Billionaires and big corporations decided they wanted more of the pie. And they enlisted politicians to cut them a bigger slice.”
> 
> ...


She is obviously too white, even she knows that, hence the whole Pocahontas thing.
What has happened to the democrat party?
Thanks Obama.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is obviously too white, even she knows that, hence the whole Pocahontas thing.
> What has happened to the democrat party?
> Thanks Obama.


*" Sheet " be White.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

She's the first pawn in the game.  An aggressive twitter campaign at zero cost ought to take care of her.  Who's next?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She's the first pawn in the game.  An aggressive twitter campaign at zero cost ought to take care of her.  Who's next?


We might get a couple of more tonight when they get blasted.


----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She's the first pawn in the game.  An aggressive twitter campaign at zero cost ought to take care of her.  Who's next?


*The supposed Hidden Darling of the Democratic Party....*
*Kamala Harris is in for a BIG surprise.....*

*She thinks she " Cleaned " the porch off of Willie Brown debris.*
*Oh Hell No...The Internet is forever !*

*That snarky treatment she gave Brett Kavanaugh, Kirstjen Nielsen and others*
*is going to circle back and rip her to shreds....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2019)

*Elizabeth Warren Introduces Legislation to Create a Government-Run Pharmaceutical Manufacturer*
Warren said adding the agency would increase competition.
*Thursday, December 20, 2018*


https://fee.org/articles/elizabeth-warren-introduces-legislation-to-create-a-government-run-pharmaceutical-manufacturer/

*Warren's Idea to "Fix" the Market*

Warren said adding the agency would increase competition.

“In market after market, competition is dying as a handful of giant companies spend millions to rig the rules, insulate themselves from accountability, and line their pockets at the expense of American families,” Warren said in a statement. “The solution here is not to replace markets, but to fix them.”

According to the bill, the Office of Drug Manufacturing would be tasked with producing drugs in cases where the market has been deemed to have failed. For example, in addition to requiring the agency to produce generic insulin within one year of authorization, it will be permitted to manufacture any prescription drug that the government has licensed.

Moreover, the office can manufacture generic drugs if:


No company manufactures the drug.
One or two companies manufacture the drug and the price spikes above medical inflation (or there is a shortage).
One or two companies manufacture a drug considered to be an “essential medicine” by the World Health Organization and the price is “a barrier to patient access.”
It’s not clear how much creating the Office of Drug Manufacturing would cost taxpayers, but Warren said the office will be “self-sustaining,” since any revenues from the sale of publicly-manufactured drugs will be put back into its operation and ultimately “would bring down costs for millions.”


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Elizabeth Warren Introduces Legislation to Create a Government-Run Pharmaceutical Manufacturer*
> Warren said adding the agency would increase competition.
> *Thursday, December 20, 2018*
> 
> ...



*Anyone else notice the video of her " Other " half lurking meekly in the background with*
*his lap dog.......and then to top it off she posts another one of suckin down a bottle of*
*beer as if to appease a certain unknown group yet to be identified.....*
*Not only is she creepy, she's flat weird....both of those on top of being a Lying Crook.*


----------

